#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

## cadcae

ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Instalation of ETAP 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

EnjoySee More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## dineshmaan

Please post the activation code, the activation code doesn't work for me at the moment.

thanks in advance for this wonderful post.

----------


## cadcae

This one:
9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/

Enjoy

----------


## dineshmaan

Thanks for the help and for this wonderful post, that will help all of us brother's here.

----------


## srinivas.mh

Dear
I got a message from mega upload site saying FILE YOU ARE TRYING TO ACCESS TEPMORARILY UNAVAILABLE
can you do something abt it
REgards

----------


## dineshmaan

the megaupload link is working completely fine over here, may be you should check once again later.

----------


## alperterc

thanks guys..it works fine.

----------


## PHILEMON

how i find a etap license server 

thanks

----------


## erlifie

have anyone try this etap on window 7?

----------


## vivek68

> This one:
> 9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/
> 
> Enjoy




ETAP could be installed . I did not get pop up for activation . could u please list the steps to successful activation. May be q is silly

----------


## raj151857

Friends, Where is ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********, Every one is waiting for same.Pls share ASAP

----------


## Rudi Tua

> have anyone try this etap on window 7?



Hi Erlifie, Yes I did try, and it works fine.

----------


## raj151857

Friends, Request please upload links for ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP. This is long awaited.

See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## spurcareer

Request all forum members to upload any etap related manuals, training document that they may have. This will be of great benefit to a number of members

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Friends, Where is ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********, Every one is waiting for same.Pls share ASAP



Friend, I've been browse the internet and could not find one, so I think ver 7 is the latest now on, but any updated information is welcome.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> ETAP could be installed . I did not get pop up for activation . could u please list the steps to successful activation. May be q is silly



I think, if you search this forum, you will find it, coz I've post the way to install it, but
I hope this will help.
1. Prepare the file on DVD
2. disconnect network and antivirus and any devender software on the computer
3. Install ETAP 7 with license, follow the instruction until finish, but dont run it when finish
4. If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application
5. Run PETA6
6. Restart the computer
8. Run Etaps.exe dari icon di desktop
9. on the show up window "Enter your Activation Code", enter the license number
10. then after succesfull, enjoy it.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> I think, if you search this forum, you will find it, coz I've post the way to install it, but
> I hope this will help.
> 1. Prepare the file on DVD
> 2. disconnect network and antivirus and any devender software on the computer
> 3. Install ETAP 7 with license, follow the instruction until finish, but dont run it when finish
> 4. If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application
> 5. Run PETA6
> 6. Restart the computer
> 8. Run Etaps.exe dari icon di desktop
> ...



ups, sorry.
betwen step 3 to 4 there is one important step, do the following
copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS and paste on to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\

OK, then enjoy it

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you friend

----------


## nagovind

Whether i have to run ETAP license manger ?
if so

ETAP with licese manager ?

harware key is require ?

Please guide me

----------


## raj151857

Dear Nagovind,
Mr.Rudi had clearly mention the procedure. Do u have full software with Peta ******** & serial No if yes than follow these steps,
1. Prepare the file on DVD
2. disconnect network and antivirus and any devender software on the computer
3. Install ETAP 7 with license, follow the instruction until finish, but dont run it when finish
4. If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application
5. Run PETA6
6. Restart the computer
8. Run Etaps.exe dari icon on desktop
9. on the show up window "Enter your Activation Code", enter the license number
10. then after succesfull, enjoy it.

----------


## raj151857

Friends, Where is ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********, Every one is waiting for same.Pls share ASAP

----------


## nagovind

Thanks

but for me in Windows 7 it is not working ... :Frown: 
pls help

I went through all the procedures as indicated ....But i'm unable to find the step/ window to do so

"If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application"

Where to set the ETAP application comparability and when ?









> Dear Nagovind,
> Mr.Rudi had clearly mention the procedure. Do u have full software with Peta ******** & serial No if yes than follow these steps,
> 1. Prepare the file on DVD
> 2. disconnect network and antivirus and any devender software on the computer
> 3. Install ETAP 7 with license, follow the instruction until finish, but dont run it when finish
> 4. If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application
> 5. Run PETA6
> 6. Restart the computer
> 8. Run Etaps.exe dari icon on desktop
> ...

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear Mr. Nagovind

its about basic of Windows. But OK.
To set the compatibility :
1. Find the application that you want to set the compatibility, such way is
    a. the icon on desktop monitor
    b. the program name on START-PROGRAM
    c. Using windows explorer and find it on the drive
2. After you find it, than "Right Click" the program icon/name
3. Left Click on Properties
4. Look for "Compatibility", left click
5. Then on the compatibility mode, choose the mode you want
6. Also on the previlige level, check the check box of "run this program as an administrator"





> Thanks
> 
> but for me in Windows 7 it is not working ...
> pls help
> 
> I went through all the procedures as indicated ....But i'm unable to find the step/ window to do so
> 
> "If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application"
> 
> Where to set the ETAP application comparability and when ?

----------


## nagovind

Thanks for u r reply

but i'm not succeed

i followed all procedures but i am not able to get thru

it is saying license manager not working

...pls help

i have etap 6....peta file s it right or it is 7






> Dear Mr. Nagovind
> 
> its about basic of Windows. But OK.
> To set the compatibility :
> 1. Find the application that you want to set the compatibility, such way is
>     a. the icon on desktop monitor
>     b. the program name on START-PROGRAM
>     c. Using windows explorer and find it on the drive
> 2. After you find it, than "Right Click" the program icon/name
> ...

----------


## nagovind

Hi Please Note mine is 64 bit operating system

See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## raj151857

In my opinion it will not work on 64bit. I had not tried as am working on 32bit win xp system

----------


## nagovind

Yeah

i herd from my friends that it will work good for win xp or 32 bit system

what to do i'm handicapped !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nagovind

Please upload a ******** for 64 bit Windows 7
Please help

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi nagovind,
there is nothing secret on it. I've install it several times, on several computer, and it works.
anyway ... if you still got the same problem, here is some possibility
1. Antivirus or devender software is still working during installation
2. Computer is still connected to network during installation
3. You forget to copy the LMSETUP driver files.
4. "C:\ETAP 700\ETAPS.exe" and peta6.exe is not set to windows SP servicepack 3 compatibiity and administrator previlege level
    remember to setup "C:\ETAP 700\ETAPS.exe" just after finish etap7 install, and peta6 is being set before running. then you may restart the computer.
5. you unzip the peta files during antivirus is still active. (if so , you have to download again the files)
6. you run with 64bit computer.
OK, I hope it will help you ... believe me, no secret left with me.
Best Regards
Rudi Tua





> Thanks for u r reply
> 
> but i'm not succeed
> 
> i followed all procedures but i am not able to get thru
> 
> it is saying license manager not working
> 
> ...pls help
> ...

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi nagovind ... do you run it on 64bit ?, 
I never test it on 64bit, but try to copy the 64bit type of LMSETUP driver ... have tried that ?





> Please upload a ******** for 64 bit Windows 7
> Please help

----------


## nagovind

Hi

I tried all available option and i strictly followed all the mentioned procedures

lastly i tried with copying file from LM...64
that is also not working

I believe that there should be ******** made available for 64 bit windows by any doctor

otherwise there will not be any solution for the users like me

Please extend help

----------


## Rudi Tua

yeah ... maybe because 32bit is more population, and maybe the doctor is working with 32bit. hope it will raise up soon






> Hi
> 
> I tried all available option and i strictly followed all the mentioned procedures
> 
> lastly i tried with copying file from LM...64
> that is also not working
> 
> I believe that there should be ******** made available for 64 bit windows by any doctor
> 
> ...

----------


## ASDF

PETA6 is 32 bit emulator & hence it is not working on 64 bit OS. use virtual env. if you can not make your system dual boot to run peta successfully.

----------


## tak2750

> Dear Mr. Nagovind
> 
> its about basic of Windows. But OK.
> To set the compatibility :
> 1. Find the application that you want to set the compatibility, such way is
>     a. the icon on desktop monitor
>     b. the program name on START-PROGRAM
>     c. Using windows explorer and find it on the drive
> 2. After you find it, than "Right Click" the program icon/name
> ...



thanks a lot.very much.it helped me to run this on windows 7.

----------


## nagovind

Hi

Its working in Windows 7

Please reply whether your operating system is 32 bit OR 62 bit
please update mine is 62 bit so ETAP is not working on 62 bit W7

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Nagovind,
I read this post on internet
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope that post might help you with 64bit.

Regards
Rudi Tua





> Hi
> 
> Its working in Windows 7
> 
> Please reply whether your operating system is 32 bit OR 62 bit
> please update mine is 62 bit so ETAP is not working on 62 bit W7

----------


## Rudi Tua

Sama sama 


a thumb is enough.
Enjoy ETAP 7





> thanks a lot.very much.it helped me to run this on windows 7.



See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## nagovind

Dear Rudi Tua
thanks for the link that speaks about running a 32bit software in 64bit.. "How to Open and Run 32-bit Command Prompt in 64-bit (x64) Windows"

From this please guide me how to run the installer so that peta..ETAP7 to run on the 64BIT Windows 7

----------


## nagovind

Please Note that while starting of the installation ETAP itself is detecting the OS as 64bit and it is displaying that installation ETAP license manager for 64bit operating system
with this is it possible to run the ETAP as 32 bit system
somethnig to be done

----------


## nbabous

PLease, is it possible to send me another copy of Peta file?
the one that i have is corrupted..
thannk you!

----------


## unixdjablay

hi cadcae
the link is not available, please help me post the other link,i have finished part 10

thanks

regards

----------


## saiofy

hi friends,
please provide us with new links this link are deleted by Mega upload you can try it .

----------


## surfing

Give new Link, The link above already removed.

----------


## acespedes

enlces rotos  :Confused:

----------


## EsSource

hi
i can sent ETAP 7.1 & 7.5 With Full ----- for use
*EsSource@gmail.com*

----------


## Bulaj

I followed procedure as wrote by Rudi for ETAP 7 Activation. It is working for windows XP 32 bit, but It is not working for Vista 64 bit.

I have noticed two things when follow procedure
1. I do not have option for compatibility with XP Service pack 3, but I use option for compatibility with XP Service pack 2.
2. When using Peta6, on beggining of appearing black windows is communicates:
could not find  C:\Windows\system 32\drivers\Ds1410d.sys
and   C:\Windows\system 32\drivers\Ds2490.sys,  but both files are exist in windows directory.

I am not sure whether 1 and 2 is important, but ETAP is not working  for Vista 64 and still asking about licence (key). 
Please Help
Jack

----------


## mbbsq

Hello nagovind
I also have same problem as you have in the installation of Etap 7 on 64-bit window 7 operating system. Have you got the solution?
I've spent more than a week to get the solution but I failed. kindly help me if you got the solution.
I'm waiting for your reply.
Regards (MBBSQ)

----------


## mbbsq

*ETAP 7 for Window 7 64bit* 
@Bulaj
same message appeare in window7 as you have mentioned.
but any body have solution.

----------


## etapexpert

OOPS !

I am too late it seems.

when i open the link, it says that content is not available 



:0See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## Apochalypse

please can anybody put new links for peta6?

----------


## hhpa

can someone reupload etap 7 please ? Thank you

----------


## lubl

I need etap 7.5 serial
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## Jhe-are

is this compatible with win 7 64bit OS?

----------


## nagovind

I believe ******** for ETAP ..to successfully work in Windows 7 OS is still not made by anyone
I think it is NOT possible !!

----------


## nagovind

I mean 64 bit Windows 7 ....Etap ********
for 32bit it is already available it seems....it is working as well...

----------


## Jhe-are

can someone share the ******** for etap working in win 7 64 bit os?
pls help us.

----------


## lakkar

thanks . but asking for IP adrs for license server. any info . thnks in advance

----------


## raj151857

use Peta before entering serial no, it will solve your problem. U will get peta link from forum.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi
> 
> I tried all available option and i strictly followed all the mentioned procedures
> 
> lastly i tried with copying file from LM...64
> that is also not working
> 
> I believe that there should be ******** made available for 64 bit windows by any doctor
> 
> ...



Hi Nagovind,
Two days ago I try to install etap on 64bit notebook, through this way
1. Install virtual machine software on your 64bit notebook
2. Install etap 32bit on the virtual machine
3. enjoy.
It works for me, you can try

----------


## tak2750

hi
i use etap 7 on windows 7.it work fine.but when i press the calculation in shows this error.
please help me.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi
> i can sent ETAP 7.1 & 7.5 With Full ----- for use
> *EsSource@gmail.com*



Hi essource, will you be kind to share it here?


Thanks for sharingSee More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi
> i use etap 7 on windows 7.it work fine.but when i press the calculation in shows this error.
> please help me.



Hi,
Same as what happened 3 days agoo with my friend notebook, I found RECYCLER virus, so I ask him to reformat it, Now I am waiting for his action to reformat and reinstall windows.
I once experiencing the same condition, and after reformat/reinstall windows ... its works fine.
Regards

----------


## tak2750

> Hi,
> Same as what happened 3 days agoo with my friend notebook, I found RECYCLER virus, so I ask him to reformat it, Now I am waiting for his action to reformat and reinstall windows.
> I once experiencing the same condition, and after reformat/reinstall windows ... its works fine.
> Regards



 thanks for answering.
my windows had such a virus  but is have a lot of program and cant format  my drive.but finally ill do that and pronounce the answer

----------


## tazmetal

I can see this is not longer available, can anyone share Etap 7 with ******** please

   thankS

----------


## Rudi Tua

> thanks . but asking for IP adrs for license server. any info . thnks in advance



Dear Lakkar,
If you have follow the installation procedure without miss a thing,
Then I think your computer maybe 64bit system. Please check

Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> thanks for answering.
> my windows had such a virus  but is have a lot of program and cant format  my drive.but finally ill do that and pronounce the ans
> wer



Dear Friend Tak2750,
One week ago I tried to do other way,
I let the "viruses" computer as it is. then I install ETAP 7.0 on other clean computer and test the ETAP until works fine. Then I copy full folder of C://ETAP 700 from the clean computer to the infected computer. And the ETAP on infected computer able to run and it works fine until now.
Thats the way I solve my friend computer's problem
Hope it might help you.
Regards

----------


## krep22

When can we expect real ******** for ETAP  7.0 and above?

Thanks in advance

----------


## cutev3

plz reupload.,....thankz

----------


## mkhurram79

> ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...



Good work. Keep it up. Thanks

----------


## xgalaxs

Guys, I am just halfway through, but the download links stoped worrking for a reason!! any idea?

----------


## Sarmad Imtiaz Awan

Hi... 

Im facing problem with the liscence of etap 7 on Win 7 64bit....

kindly suggest me some ********.....

----------


## greengeek

Superb contribution. Thanks for sharing

----------


## etapexpert

1. Prepare the file on DVD


2. disconnect network and antivirus and any devender software on the computer
3. Install ETAP 7 with license, follow the instruction until finish, but dont run it when finish
3a.copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS and paste on to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
4. If you run in Vista or Win-7, set the ETAP aplication compatibility to win-XP service pack 3, and also the PETA6 application
5. Run PETA6
6. Restart the computer
8. Run Etaps.exe dari icon di desktop
9. on the show up window "Enter your Activation Code", enter the license number
10. then after succesfull, enjoy it.


mmm...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Everything is ok regarding installing ....copying ....running etap6.exe and so.

but if i run in my pc the window page shows me the license manager file path .... it same like when we run the leagal program without the etap dongle key...

it is not showing me the " enter your license key window page"i dont know where i was down.


(&%^(&^%(*&%^*&^)*&^)*&^*)&                ittttt................See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## Rudi Tua

Maybe your computer is 64bit my friend

----------


## vahidasadzadeh

Dear cadcae
The MEGAUPLOAD links are not active. Could you please refer me to another link to download ETAP 7

----------


## nako7

Please could you upload the files again?? The links are out of date and I need this software asap.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## linkgukguk

link are broken

----------


## engr.jsk

> ups, sorry.
> betwen step 3 to 4 there is one important step, do the following
> copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS and paste on to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
> 
> OK, then enjoy it



Sorry But I can`t find LMETUP  Folder ? Can you tell me where it is...

I have just installed ETAP 0.0 But I cant Bypass the Licence Manager. A window asking for Key or code doesn;t appear here. 

Thanks

----------


## solution

ETAP 11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPyqMjV38MQ
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## Eename

I downloaded a file, and its asking for license path activication, what should I do next?

----------


## Eename

I downloaded a file, and its asking for license path activation, what should I do next?

----------


## josefreitas

alocate on other site. thanks.

----------


## sortout

anyone has a copy? can you reload this software, please?

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ETAP POWER STATION 7 full working

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## egd

page does not open. Would you please renew the links?

----------


## notachance

please re-upload... we are desperate for this

----------


## leroidecoeure

no one is interested in re-uploading the links.  :Frown:

----------


## Rudi Tua

this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is talking about etap 11, why do you seeking for 7?

----------


## smsuman

Dear all,
I install etap 7. But for groung grid design step and touch potential 3D graph not highlight. What can i do?
Please some one help me.

----------

